
The History of Programming Languages [Infographic] - janektm
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/07/the-history-of-programming-languages-infographic.php#.TjE2xbHSoWQ.hackernews
======
pavpanchekha
So, it's a history of Programming Languages, but it leaves out Smalltalk and
Lisp? No Prolog, no ML? No Haskell, Erlang? No C#, forchristsakes? Ruby on
Rails is now a "Language"? What next, jQuery, Django, and POSIX?

Excuse the anguish, but it's rare to see a less _info_ rmative _info_ graphic.

Let alone the fact that it's not an inforgraphic, it's text content in an
annoyingly non-text format.

------
ColinWright
Here's something I did a while back. It seems that many languages are
developed because of a perceived shortcoming in another language. For fun, I
mapped some of these:

<http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/images/LanguageFix.png>

ADDED IN EDIT: I've now realised this was in response to a PG essay:
<http://www.paulgraham.com/fix.html>

FURTHER EDIT: Now a separate submission:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2816526>

